# Wimbledon Campsites



## ferretstroker (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, we're off to Wimbledon for the tennis later this month and wonder if there are any sites, Wild or Regular, that you know of in the vicinity please? Cheers.


----------



## Julie (Jun 7, 2010)

There are  few here

England, Scotland, Wales, Ireland Camp Sites Map Search PLUS France!

Have only stayed at Abbey Wood CC site which was close to the station and very nice considering its location.Easy to get into London, but some of the others might be better placed for Wimbledon.
Jules


----------



## Fatherjack (Jun 7, 2010)

It occurs to me that you may be just a tadge late booking a site near Wimbledon.

 Anybody know a good one at Le Mans for this weekend?


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Jun 8, 2010)

ferretstroker said:


> Hi, we're off to Wimbledon for the tennis later this month and wonder if there are any sites, Wild or Regular, that you know of in the vicinity please? Cheers.



Don't forget the Congestion Charge? not sure how much it will be, but Boris has delayed a big increase in it (sure I read that in caravan club mag?). So maybe better to park a little out then cycle/bus/tube in?


----------



## JED THE SPREAD (Jun 10, 2010)

Tigatigatiger said:


> Don't forget the Congestion Charge? not sure how much it will be, but Boris has delayed a big increase in it (sure I read that in caravan club mag?). So maybe better to park a little out then cycle/bus/tube in?



In Wimbledon.... dont think so. For some reason Wimbledon comes under Surrey in the wild camping spots bit of the forum. I posted a Wimbledon one in their some time back.

jed


----------



## ferretstroker (Jun 11, 2010)

Cheers - will do, though I think the conjestion zone is tighter to the centr of London but I'll check for sure.  many thanks


----------



## ferretstroker (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Jed - great clue thanks - I'll check it out


----------

